# Swisher Sweets Perfecto and other cigars discontinued?



## cigar4monkey (Oct 22, 2020)

Hi everyone,
I read on another forum related to pipe smoking that swisher has discontinued all of their cigars except for their Cigarillos.
I was just wondering if anyone knows if that is true?
I couldn't find an outside source that confirms it.


I realize that would be no great loss to many of you but I like the swisher perfecto so it sucks (for me) if true.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

No idea, but it should be of interest, since they own DE..

Somebody wanna break out their superior Google Fu and find out if i can still get UCs when i want. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> No idea, but it should be of interest, since they own DE..
> 
> Somebody wanna break out their superior Google Fu and find out if i can still get UCs when i want.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I haven't heard anything about DE or Swisher going under. Since Swisher has gotten into the premium cigar and accessories game it's not a surprise that they would try and distance themselves from their past.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

@UBC03 the Devil is your friend. 
No soul required, just a valid card.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Rondo said:


> @UBC03 the Devil is your friend.
> 
> No soul required, just a valid card.


I'd rather wrestle your backyard buddy

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

It’s actually the other way around
Any cigarillos or small cigars that are classified as cigars and are anywhere close to the size of cigarettes and are flavored are now considered flavored cigarettes and are being outlawed as appealing to children


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigar4monkey (Oct 22, 2020)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> It's actually the other way around
> Any cigarillos or small cigars that are classified as cigars and are anywhere close to the size of cigarettes and are flavored are now considered flavored cigarettes and are being outlawed as appealing to children


*Hope your right about that. I did know about them getting slapped by the government, but I think this is a separate change they made . My account is too new to post links but here is the content of the other posts on the other site that made me think so:*

_I'm afraid they've stopped making everything but the cigarillos.. What's out there must be old stock._

--

_I don't know why that makes me sad, as I don't smoke them, but it kind of does. When I was a kindergartner (we were pretty poor) my pencil box was a Swisher Sweets box from my grandfather's store. Imagine the fuss that would cause today if a kid showed up to school with that._

-- 
_
I'm working on a Swisher Blunts and Giants stockpile right now. I dont know why.. But yep that's kind of sad, for some reason._

--

_All the "blunt" rollers have nothing to worry about.. Swisher Cigarillos arent going anywhere, 3 times more of those are sold than all other cigars combined. Swisher has obviously realized they are in the marijuana business, and the rest of the cigars they made aren't part of the new demand.

I bet If you could go back in time to the 50's and tell the CEO about what the future held for Swisher Sweets.. he'd never believe you. Or If you told him how Tupac, and Hip Hop culture in general would one day save his company, he'd throw you out of his office. rotf_

_--
_

*But strangely I couldn't find anything on the web other then that one forum thread to confirm it. I did notice if you go to the swisher sweet site they only list cigarillos on the product pages so I suspect it's true.*


----------



## cigar4monkey (Oct 22, 2020)

OneStrangeOne said:


> I haven't heard anything about DE or Swisher going under. Since Swisher has gotten into the premium cigar and accessories game it's not a surprise that they would try and distance themselves from their past.


 According to the rumors from the posts in my last response - no danger of going under, just that they have switched to just making Cigarillos so people can make marijuana blunt rollers (aka that is what everyone does with the Cigarillos apparently) and have cancelled all other product lines because they are making so much money in that sector.

Seems dumb to me to do that though. I mean have a little pride in your product to at least make one conventional cigar shape for people that actually want a cigar. (and yes I realize plenty of people wouldn't consider them real cigars anyways)


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Makes sad cuz I was weaned on the Swisher, Hav A Tampa, Tiajuana Smalls etc. I don't smoke them anymore but it's a matter of nostalgia for me....hope that they are always available.


----------



## Aerospace (Dec 29, 2020)

I’ve checked all the major sellers are out, but several I’ve never heard of still carry them online. Anyone know a reliable website in stock? 

Or what’s the closest alternative smoke? I like the perfecto for being cheap, lots of smoke, quick smoke and used to be available pretty much anywhere from Walmart, gas stations, etc. 

Thanks!


----------

